# Just for Fun



## RDJim (Sep 10, 2011)

A little splash promo:

http://vimeo.com/28850804


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Interesting.. and nicely done, but with all that smoke I think its time to sharpen the blade...


----------



## WoodyWoodpeck (Nov 17, 2011)

interesting very


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

what type of software is that created with?


----------



## RDJim (Sep 10, 2011)

wfs said:


> what type of software is that created with?


A combination of things. Photoshop to create the red shape, Bluff Titler to create the 3D text and motion, Sony Vegas NLE to edit together the bits with smoke and sound.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Looks cool!
Lee


----------



## harrywood (Nov 25, 2011)

excellent graphics!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job but I'm not crazy about the smoke.


----------

